# bbs rs center caps on konig remembers ?



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

just wondering if the bbs rs center caps fit on konig remembers ?


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

hatehatehatehatehatehate
doesn't matter. just don't do it.


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (EugeneDubbin)*

bumppppp any1 ?


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

a. i highly doubt it
b. you will be shunned forever for trying to pass off konigs as bbs's


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

just get VW logos. you aren't going to impress anyone who knows anything about wheels. I would be offended to see that. But I can appreciate them with the VW emblem. isn't as insulting to real RS owners. I might try and ask in a honda forum, only because vortex takes BBS too serious.


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (4229GL)*

idk i hate the caps that come with the konigs, so i said why not just throw on some bbs caps


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (chips4087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chips4087* »_idk i hate the caps that come with the konigs, so i said why not just throw on some bbs caps 

It's like putting a Ferrari emblem on a golf. Sure, Ferraris are impressive name brand sports cars that everyone recognizes and makes girls suck on your peen and stuff. Putting a Ferrari emblem on a golf, even if it is red, wont fool anybody. That doesn't mean the golf is a bad car, you just dont label it as something it isn't.
In that vein you aren't mislabeling the konigs with a VW emblem, you are highlighting the fact that they're on a VW, hoping people will overlook the fact that they're konigs. Aluminum beats steelies any day. But just because they're aluminum doesn't mean they're BBSs. Make sense?


----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (4229GL)*

yes it works


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (4229GL)*

ur retarded, putting a ferrari emblem on a vw has nothing to do with putting caps on wheels, there bbs reps, a golf isnt a ferrari rep, i asked a simple question and only asked for an answer not for your pointless feeback, dont worry about what kinda caps on gnna put on wheels and keep your feeback to yourself cus i dont need to hear it


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

apparently you do because you cant measure your caps to see if they're 71mm, information which not only would answer your question, but could be easily found on vortex. good luck with your projects - I see much success.


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (4229GL)*

i dont even have the wheels, im asking the question just based on interest


----------

